# Dell XPS 435MT



## Slug393 (Oct 1, 2008)

hey guys...
im thinking of buying a Dell XPS 435 with quad core 2.66 ghz, GB of mem and a 516 mb 4850 ati graphics card.
i wanted if this computer is expandable at all. if i need more mem or space can i excange it?
some other dell models did not allow this, so i wanted just to make sure.

PS: can you install a fan?


----------

